# Spicy Pork Ribs in the Oven



## azfoodie (Apr 19, 2012)

This is a recipe that I often use to prepare spicy, fall-off-the-bone pork ribs in the oven.

*RIBS *

I buy a couple of slabs of pork ribs from the local grocery store. I remove the silver skin. I don't trim off the fat. I sometimes trim off the thinning piece of meat the end of the slab. Place the slabs meat side down in a large roaster. You can cut each slab into smaller sections if you like. Add about 1.5 qts of orange juice to fully submerge the ribs. Add ¾-cup light soy sauce, ¼-cup dark soy sauce, a handful each of coarsely chopped ginger and garlic, and a handful of star anise. Braise at 325 degrees for about 2.5 hours.

*SAUCE *

Coarsely chop and then pound the following ingredients together to a medium-fine paste using a mortar and pestle. A food processor may also work, but I have not tried it yet. The ingredients are - 12 cloves of garlic, one-third bunch of cilantro leaves and stems included, five green Thai chilies, and 10 red Thai chilies. Yes, this is gonna hurt - so cut down on the chilies if you are a wuss!
Mix together the following liquids - 1 cup hoisin sauce, ½-cup lemon juice, ½-cup rice wine vinegar, and ¾-cup light soy sauce.
Heat a couple of tablespoons of vegetable or peanut oil in a sauce pan over medium high heat. When hot, add the pounded chile-garlic-cilantro paste and fry till the paste no longer smells raw. Stir constantly to prevent burning. Add the liquids. Add ¾-cup brown sugar. Add zest of two lemons or one large orange. Add one teaspoon on chili powder. I use an extra-hot Indian chili powder (YES - its gonna hurt!) from my local Asian store. Bring to boil on high heat and then reduce to simmer for 30 to 40 minutes. The sauce should be dark brown and thick - much thicker than coating-the-back-of-spoon consistency
Remove the sauce from the heat and allow to cool. The sauce will thicken further as it cools.
*GLAZING *

Crank up the broiler to as high as it will go - mine goes to 500 degrees. Place oven shelf closest to the top. In my oven, this is about 3 inches from the heating element.
Remove the ribs from the roaster and place meat-side-down on a baking sheet.
Brush on the sauce liberally.
Place under broiler for 3 minutes. The sauce on the ribs should be bubbling by then.
Remove the ribs from the oven. Brush on a second coat of sauce, taking care not to remove the first layer of sauce. Place under broiler for another 3 minutes.
Flip the ribs over and repeat the process with the meat side up.
Enjoy!


----------



## handsomebaker (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi there

What do you mean by repeat the process of glazin?  Another 3 minutes each side so that makes it 6 minutes each side?

Then serve or it sjust really 3 mins each side then thats it?

Thanks


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

12 minutes total, 6 each side, 3 each glazing, 2 glazings per side. At least that is the way I read it/


----------



## azfoodie (Apr 19, 2012)

Each side gets coated with the glaze and placed under the broiler twice - three minutes each time for a total of six minutes per side or 12 minutes total.  Hopefully that clarifies things.


----------

